# HELP! Please! First puppy ever... terrorizing me.



## ellenjk (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi! Short backstory. I'm extremely pregnant (37 weeks), never had a dog, never been a fan, also never been exposed. also have anxiety & other issues that pregnancy keeps me from treating with my medication. I'm telling you this because some of my feelings or wording about my puppy may be totally inaccurate, offensive or otherwise mean. So please be forgiving!

I got my dog loving boyfriend a German Shepherd / Blue Heeler mix for Christmas. He was either 8 or 10 weeks the first week of December, I don't totally remember. He's been fine and by-the-book to train for most of the time and I've responsibly Googled and asked dog-owning friends various training questions and tried to learn as much as possible. He learns tricks remarkably easily - he sits, gets down, leaves rooms, jumps, etc. So cute.

About 6-8 weeks ago I noticed he was eating his accidentally indoor poo that wasn't cleaned within ten minutes or so. I quickly started energetically potty training - outside every 1-2 hours, interrupting attempted indoor poos to take him out, out after play, eat, naps, when sniffing the floor, etc. I use treats afterwards. He has never reliably, consistently peed outside but did seem to grasp the idea- but he seemed to understand pooing out there. Had barely any indoor poos since then. Suddenly about 2 weeks ago though he has started making no effort and seemed to forget what he learned. He poos and pees EVERYWHERE and never makes an effort to approach me or the door to tell me. When I take him out it seems to be coincidence when he goes. Sometimes he will pee or poo inside and *then* run to the door or to his treats. He has also started going poo and turning right around and chowing down on it. I have never been mean or physical with him besides a stern "No, outside" when I interrupt to take him out. He also just started spraying walls, the fridge, etc. He will just stare at me and do it but sometimes he will wander and freeze, stare, look guilty, repeat, then go. or go where I can't see or catch him. What do I do? I'm the primary caretaker and cannot clean literally 3-4 poos & 10 pees a day plus walking every 2 hours once i have this baby. That thought terrifies me! I already mop daily.

He usually never messes with the table because we taught him that young. He has suddenly started climbing on top of it and eating anything there he can - only if we are out of the room. He runs off weirdly when i return. I made dinner and went to the bathroom and when I returned it was gone and he ran to his bed, smacking his lips. 

He seems to generally have started disregarding "no." He hurts me easily bc of my size being pregnant & I'm on pain medication for back pain and contractions etc and it's imperative he listen to no, especially when babys here. I don't know what to do. He also seems to have almost no interest in his assortment of several toys but sure loves my socks, wallet, medicine bottles... caught him eating a $20 today. I'm with him all day and give him attention and playtime but am open to whatever on earth I'm doing wrong. i told my boyfriend no living creature had ever made me so angry and frustrated before and i think he almost cried. I'm tired of being constantly annoyed!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

This is what I did for houstraining and she got it right away= House Breaking Your German Shepherd Puppy
For the other issues Id suggest a crate and find a good trainer to help you.


----------



## ellenjk (Feb 4, 2014)

volcano said:


> This is what I did for houstraining and she got it right away= House Breaking Your German Shepherd Puppy
> For the other issues Id suggest a crate and find a good trainer to help you.


It says 5-7 weeks, is he too old? I have enclosed areas so don't walk with him 75% of the time, maybe that's the problem or part of it.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your pregnancy - not long now.

The thing I thought of when I read your post was your little pup is confused and maybe scared, through no fault of yours, but it is important to remember that they really can read our minds - they know exactly how we are feeling and if you are experiencing anxiety then your puppy will pick up on this and possibly display similar symptoms. 

I do feel sorry for your at the moment, you have a lot on your plate with a baby coming and a puppy is probably the last thing you need, however he is here and I'm sure you will do well with both baby and puppy.

Do as volcano suggested about a crate and training. Getting your little one used to a crate now will be a great help to you, as you can crate puppy after meals/toilet/exercise and you will have some piece (that is till baby gets there!)


----------



## ellenjk (Feb 4, 2014)

Also I cannot afford a trainer. I don't know if that makes me irresponsible in some eyes but it's true.

Forgot to mention, he does a weird yawn with a hiiiigh pitched squeal about 10 times an hour probably, unless he's extremely busy. It's not related to tiredness and it hurts my head sooo badly. Is this anxiety?


----------



## ellenjk (Feb 4, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Do as volcano suggested about a crate and training. Getting your little one used to a crate now will be a great help to you, as you can crate puppy after meals/toilet/exercise and you will have some piece (that is till baby gets there!)


Thank you! 

I need to get a crate, been financially difficult to because of baby purchases & until recently I was very offended by them because all I knew was cats lol. I've been looking for a used one but hopefully next week can get one new if I have no luck. 

I'm just so puzzled by what's going through his head and why he's simultaneously so smart and, well, dumb. Just a whole new animal for me to learn and apparently one I find irritating. My own fault though, I'm more than sure.


----------



## ellenjk (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

what about local group obedience training session, as this can be cheaper than a one on one trainer.

Am I correct in saying he is about 18 weeks? At 4 months of age, try and give a couple of 20 minute walks a day or 1 walk and some great ball play and buy a treat ball for him so you can put his kibble in and he has to work to get his food - this really tires them out and he won't feel frustrated and will sleep.

With the yawn - as far as I can tell it is simply a yawn, my Harry, a 3yo GSD still does the high pitch yawn, just opens his mouth wide, yawns and out comes a high pitch squeal.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is a gorgeous puppy, I love his coat. With blue heeler I assume you mean Australian Cattle Dog, if he has cattle dog and GSD then he will be a super smart, very good working dog that will require work whether physical or mental (mental being using puzzles & treat balls where he works for food) (physical being running)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it possible he is teething? Try mixing some of his kibble with some canned puppy food putting it in a Kong and freezing it. Then when you need a break give that to him. It should keep him occupied for a while.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The first order of the day would be a vet visit - He could have a UTI, which would explain the sudden indoor marking/peeing. 

Second order of the day is getting a crate, and crating him when you can't be directly supervising. This includes sitting down for meals, running to the bathroom, talking on the phone, etc. the keeping him on a long line is also a good suggestion. 

Third order of the day is making sure this pup is exercised to the nth degree: a tired puppy is a good puppy!!! 

You say he hurts you and terrorizes you? I'm assuming he is around four months old? I assuming he is barking and nipping/biting and won't calm down? At four months, this is not aggression, but frustration, a lack of exercise, and being overtired and having a puppy tantrum - a lot like how toddlers will throw tantrums when over-tired. A crate with regular nap times, and lots of exercise outside will go a long way in making sure you have an easy-to-live with pup in the house. Another plus to crating him on a regular schedule, is that he'll get his potty habits on schedule. When he gets up from a nap, you take him out to potty. After being fed, you wait five/ten minutes, take him out to potty, etc. I know it's a lot of work, but puppies are a lot of work! Having him on a schedule will actually make less work for you, as you won't have as many nasty surprises indoors. 

"No" doesn't mean much to a pup - better to manage him and his environment and his day so that he is doing as you wish, instead of letting a high-energy, insanely smart working breed pup get bored and confused over what is expected of him. One of the best things I ever learned when I started taking Obedience classes with my mutt, is that instead of waiting for our dogs to do something bad, and then disciplining them, is to set them up for success. Set them up to do the right thing and praise! A pup can make a bazillion different behavioural choices at any one time. A bit counterproductive to wait for them to make those bazillion bad choices and being told "No", before they stumble on the one good choice and be rewarded by it. Most normal dogs will have checked out and tuned you out after a few hundred "No's" - given up that they'll ever figure out what you really want, so why even try?

If they are managed so that they make the right choice each and every time (take away the opportunity to make a bad choice), their self-confidence grows, and the bond with you grows. The desire to please you grows, as they read and understand your pride and positive feelings towards them. When he is doing something you don't want, don't just say no, but redirect his attention to something else, like a toy, a game of tug, etc - now he is being shown acceptable behaviours to replace the behaviour you don't want. 

Also, to get his interest in you back, since he is so insanely food motivated, start carrying around treats in your pockets, and without really looking at him, just drop them randomly when he is around. Soon he will be seeking you out and following you around just in the hope of finding the treats that seem to show up wherever you are. You can just use his kibble as treats for this if you want - he seems very food oriented. 

Giving him kong to work on as suggested by shepherdmom is also a great idea - something he can have when in his crate to set up the crate as a good place to be. 

So make an appointment with the vet, get a crate, and put this bad boy on a schedule. Tons of exercise with crate time, should go a long way in meeting his needs and helping you get back your sanity -


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree with everyone below, crating will make a WORLD of difference.

Also, you mentioned mopping daily, so I'm assuming you have a tile/linoleum floor. Is it set up in a way that you could use a baby-gate to enclose him? We have a short hallway for Scout to hang out in when I can't give her undivided attention. She has a little more freedom, toys, a water bowl, and can see what's going on in the family without getting into trouble. Baby gates are less expensive than crates so this might be a good short-term solution until you can follow through with ideal housebreaking. Make sense? 

Last thought, is your partner helping with the training while he is home? You are the primary caretaker, but does puppy recognize DH as alpha? That might also affect his behavior. Make sure you are both consistent and expecting the same things, reinforcing them the same way. Especially if you are struggling with pains, anxiety, and building a person, "puppy-loving daddy" needs to be as invested in housebreaking as you are!


And try to keep calm, pregnancy is stressful enough without a puppy, I can't imagine training and getting ready for a newborn - but you will have so much adorableness at once! You can do it!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucia gave you some great advice, and I think the crate is a huge priority for this adorable dog, who is probably also wicked smart. However, wicked smart puppies still have "puppy brain", which probably seems like an ADHD squirrel on crack sometimes. Just try to keep in mind that he's like a hyper, overtired kid who doesn't have a clue what the rules are, and doesn't know any English. 

In order to get some pretty good ideas on training, there are a lot of folks on YouTube that are good. I particularly like Kikopup's channel as she trains with positive markers (a clicker), and explains things pretty well. Her second channel is pretty good too. 

I also like Susan Garrett's videos, and she's got some great informative stuff on there. Her It's Yer Choice is a great tool for any dogs, and there are a lot of people who have uploaded videos about it. I also love Patricia McConnell, and she's got a few videos that are really helpful as well. I've heard some pretty good things about Zak George, but I haven't watched him in a while. One more good channel to check out is Training Positive, which is pretty nice and informative.

Keep in mind that many of these training things can be done while you are sitting down, just keep the clicker and treats handy. In fact, I used to do some of my training while laying in the bathtub, so that my dogs were used to listening to me even if I wasn't standing over them. 

The only other advice I can offer is to make it a HUGE deal when he potties outside, give him several treats in a row (one right after the other very quickly) while acting like a silly fool with a highish pitched voice full of cheer and HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Castlemaid couldn't have said it better... as with everyone else.. 

As to not repeat everythign that was just said, I just want to say that this.. if you follow the advice given I promise you will be happy with your puppy.. It's frustrating now but when you find a routine that works for you.. it will make a world of difference. GSD's (not sure about blues) are veery routine dogs and thrive off of that. 

Good luck and congrats on your baby.. coming soon!  Try not to stress(way easier said than done, I know!) you will get this figured out in no time.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I want to add that just like a toddler, you have to manage their environment. Do not leave items in reach that you don't want your pup to have. They don't know the difference at that age, but can learn what is appropriate to play with. You may need to make it more interactive. Toys can be boring just lying on the ground, but are much more interesting when you tie a rope to one and drag it around or teach it to play fetch with a toy.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You might be able to find a used crate and x-pen on craigslist or something.

You have a busy young pup who is testing his boundaries. Crating and confining him to an x-pen will be really beneficial, especially when the new baby arrives.

You can do a lot of training from home. Basic commands like sit, down, stay and come are easy enough to teach on your own. When you teach 'come', make sure he's leashed, so he never learns that not coming is an option and have a big party when he comes back.

You need to work his brain a bit. Yawning is a sign of stress, he could be picking up on your stress, or even your hormone changes, or is just frustrated. Both those breeds need a job to do and they will drive you crazy if their needs aren't being met. Teach him some searching games. This tires my pup out more than exercise. And find some things to keep him busy. Freezing yogurt in a kong, bully sticks etc can keep him busy for a while, after you've tired him out mentally/physically. I always give my dog a chew later in the evening, a little before bedtime.

As for potty training, I'd just keep taking him out often and praise like crazy when he goes potty outside. It took my dog a long time too. It was like she'd get busy and forget she had to go and then she'd just go right in the middle of playing. It was my fault for not taking her out sooner. My dog gave little to no signs that she had to go, it was really frustrating. She didn't even start to go to the door until she was about a year old, although thankfully her bladder control was better by then!! You might be preoccupied with getting ready for baby, and missing his signs. 

Hopefully he will outgrow the poop eating!!

Congratulations on the pregnancy!!! Take a deep breath and get ready for a new exciting chapter in your life! It might be tough for a bit, but I'm sure you'll get through it, and this puppy stage will be outgrown sooner than you think.

He is a real cutie!!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

You have to somehow be able to change your mindset from "constantly annoyed" to constantly amused. If you can't do that, then you're doomed. Sorry to say it so bluntly, but it's true. Some people will only adopt older dogs because they can't stand this stage in their development. I love it, but I know it's hard work and requires *all* kinds of patience. Maybe you could look into getting someone to act as a puppy sitter so you won't have so much on your plate? Good luck


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

ellenjk said:


> Hi! Short backstory. I'm extremely pregnant (37 weeks), never had a dog, never been a fan, also never been exposed. also have anxiety & other issues that pregnancy keeps me from treating with my medication. I'm telling you this because some of my feelings or wording about my puppy may be totally inaccurate, offensive or otherwise mean. So please be forgiving!
> 
> I got my dog loving boyfriend a German Shepherd / Blue Heeler mix for Christmas. He was either 8 or 10 weeks the first week of December, I don't totally remember. He's been fine and by-the-book to train for most of the time and I've responsibly Googled and asked dog-owning friends various training questions and tried to learn as much as possible. He learns tricks remarkably easily - he sits, gets down, leaves rooms, jumps, etc. So cute.
> 
> ...


Bless your soul. I was going through a lot of the same things just a few weeks ago, I really wanted to flush him down the toilet. my post "little nugget is driving me crazy" has a lot of good advice in it. The leash indoors particular. Good luck! Oh and yelling at the dog doesn't help, he just thinks you're playing with him. Super stressful I know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=404250

Here's the link. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I just wanted to add, I know you're feeling overwhelmed at the moment, but I really think making a couple of simple changes will really help with a lot of these issues.

Best of luck, and please keep everyone posted!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You've got yourself into a pickle. You can't blame the boyfriend, because you gave him the pup. This is why everyone in the home really needs to be on board. Puppies are not easy. If they weren't so darn cute, we'd probably kill them. And if you are already not a fan of dogs, this puppy has been set up to fail. And that is sad. 

They used to say one year is like seven dog years. And some say that with some dogs it is more like the first year they are like a 12 year old. Generally, I don't think it is very helpful. But these dogs, GSDs, are still juveniles until they are 2, and then they are like young adults until they are 3 or even 4 years old. And, fully mature, they have the emotional span of somewhere between that of a 3 and 6 year old child -- that is roughly. In some ways they can be a lot more mature than a child, and it usually isn't helpful at all to liken them to children, except for when we expect too much too soon from baby dogs. 

For someone in your position, I wouldn't have chosen this combination of dog. Both are working dogs, which means high energy and high intelligence and high trainability. But also powerful. The GSD is a big animal, and it generally works sheep without biting much. If any biting is done while herding it is a nip. GSDs will herd children -- usually by body blocking them and nudging them where they ought to be. But some will nip too. But blue heelers are a dog fully capable of moving 2000 pound cows and bulls, and they do use their teeth. They use their teeth to by biting at the the legs of the critters to move them from here to there. They have courage because that animal might turn on them, or kick at them, and these dogs have to have the tenacity to come back and come back and come back again to get the job done. 

It is 100% possible to have a dog of this combination and raise them successfully with babies and children. But only if you, the primary caregiver is on board. And only if both you and your boy friend understand the need for these dogs to be trained and exercised. 

It is hard for you because you are getting ready to have the baby, but it is even more important for you in your situation to get out there and train the dog. FIND the money to take the dog to classes. With these dogs, this isn't a luxury, it is a necessity. You will need to train this dog to walk nicely on a lead, so he doesn't drag you down, and so he will walk nicely with a stroller and ignore other dogs. You can't have him tearing after deer or dogs or bicycles or joggers when you are walking along with the baby in a stroller. He needs to have all these experiences now, and he needs to get good at it, hopefully before the baby comes. 

He needs to learn to be gentle, not to be mouthy, with anyone, especially the little one. 

He needs to learn not to jump up on people, especially toddlers trying to learn to walk. 

He needs to learn to control himself. He needs to learn what he should do and what he shouldn't do. And you need to learn to manage his environment better. No way do you leave the table with a tempting dinner all over it and go to the bathroom. If you do, take the dog with you. 

What you need to realize is that he is a baby, at four months old, he is kind of like a 2-3 year old child. If you put a big bowl of candy where the child knows where it is, and can get to it, and then leave the room, the child may or may not go after the candy. Being mad at the child for failing this test isn't helpful. It really wasn't a fair test. 

The same is true about the potty training. You need to set your pup up to succeed, and then praise him for it. You need to just clean up the mess when there is an accident. The accident is on you, not the dog. I agree with checking for a UTI, but it is also very possible that the dog does not see the need for pottying outside. If you are doing this by punishing accidents, NO! OUTSIDE! that can actually make it tougher. You are right about getting him out after he wakes up, eats, plays hard, and every two hours that he hasn't been outside, but you also have to be right on top of him. Instead of NO! OUTSIDE! If he starts to circle and sniff, in a happy voice, "Do you want to go OutSide??? Use some positive emphasis on the words OutSide, Potty, PeePee, PooPoo, etc. When he does do his business outside, have a party. Oh Good boy! You went PeePee OutSide, What a good boy you are! and give him a treat. 

If he makes a mistake, clean it up immediately with an enzyme based cleaner and make a vow to supervise better. Make potty time happy. If you stress him, he will learn to wait until you aren't looking and then he will potty where you don't want him to. This is NOT because he is bad. It is because he associates you being frustrated when he potties. So he stays stressed, and a when stressed it is impossible sometimes to potty. So he doesn't when you are looking at him. But when you go in, and release him, and start doing something, he relaxes, and that is when the urge and the ability comes back. 

Keep it positive. Keep it happy. 

Management -- keep him safe from the stuff he shouldn't have, supervise or contain him properly.

Leadership -- be patient, fair, consistent, positive, realistic with your expectations.

Training -- teach him what you want him to do, and praise him for it;
-- teach him a small thing, then slowly increase the distance, time, scope of what is trained.

Exercise -- a tired puppy is a good puppy, he needs exercise for his body, his teeth, his mind.

It is not the puppy's fault that you chose to get him when you were very pregnant, and not a fan of dogs. You are going to have to be that much more conscious of not allowing your negative feelings to be taken out on the puppy. You need to change your feelings of irritation and frustration to feelings of humor, and positive feelings -- accentuate the good stuff, minimize the bad stuff. Or it may be better for everyone involved to accept that you made a poor decision and rehome the puppy. I know that is really sticky with the boy friend and all. But you are going to have to work hard at changing your frame of mind, during a time when your own hormones are probably going nuts right now with the pregnancy. You can make it work, but you _have _to want to change how you think about the whole thing.


----------



## Sheababy (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a string with a jingle bell on the end. Tie it around your doorknob and hang low enough for your pup to reach with a paw. Before you open the door to take it out ring the bell and use words like lets go potty or let's go outside with enthusiasm. 3 days tops your puppy will ring the bell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I love this thread! Ellenjk, thanks for being so honest! And to all of those who are supportive and understanding, thank you too! Ellenjk, I know how you feel. I too would get a crate asap, make that a priority. I have two metal/wire crates, one in my bedroom close to the bed so he can see me, and the other in the living room where we spend most of our time. I also have used tether training with a leash indoors. I kept it attached to me or held it and took the dog with me everywhere I went in the house. I didn't keep treats on me at all times, but I see the value in that and will start doing it. The idea behind tethering is that the pup/dog won't pee or poo where it has to stand or lie down. This gives you better control over when and where they go. I love the bell on the door too- my cat even uses it when he wants to go out. Invest in some "Out" and some "Odo-ban" sprays too. 

I too am having the same issue with potty training my GS/mix. My Chi wasn't nearly as difficult to potty train. My GS does a lot of the same things yours does. He did great at first, then seemed to just forget and start going wherever, whenever. It is unnerving and frustrating!! I totally get the 'how can they be so very smart and 'dumb' at the same time, lol! It's a strange combination. I'm trying to really tune in and try to understand what's going through this little guy's mind so I can help guide him. My Chi is helping too. In fact, Nonny (my GS), just walked into the kennel where George (my Chi) was lying down and PEED!! right there on the blanket! I wouldn't have known except that George started growling at him to tell him that was completely unacceptable. I just don't get how he can walk into the kennel and pee on blankets that he likes to sleep on too. I JUST took them out 30-45 minutes ago. CRAZY! And frustrating! So, for him, I'm going to have to start tethering. OR- and I hate this- start kenneling him unless he's with me for supervised playtimes/walks, and start being fed in the kennel. I may even have to get another small kennel for him. He is SO smart with training, and he's SO sweet and gentle and loving... but such a 'tard about peeing and pooping.

As far as kenneling- I had a difficult to potty train miniature dachshund that was very tiny. She REFUSED to poop outside and was a stealth-pooper- carpet only, any chance she got, even if it were 2 seconds, she'd go poop. She weighed 4-5 lbs fully grown, so even the smallest kennel allowed her enough room to eliminate in one end and lay down in the other. I had to wall off the whole thing leaving just enough room for her to curl up. I know some will criticize that, so what. it worked! So, I used the modified kennel, and tethering; she held it for three days!! before she had an accident (and hated that she soiled herself in the process). Even though she was still kenneled for another 24 hrs (with the breaks I mentioned), she began to poop outside. She never went in the kennel again and started eliminating outside. 

With your pregnancy, a kennel will do wonders for you! Especially when your baby comes and you'll need to devote your primary attention to him/her and literally won't be able to lunge for a urinating pup to rush them outside, nor will you be able to self-tether because if they jerk the leash they could compromise the baby's safety. You'll need the kennel for damage control. 

Because you're the primary caregiver- the dog is going to have to recognize YOU as alpha. Otherwise, he'll just run over you and only listen to your boyfriend if he chooses to be alpha. So it'll be more like the dog is yours than his. Your boyfriend won't be there all day to tell the dog to leave you alone, or to correct him, or keep him on schedule for pottying. You will- so you have to be alpha. Dogs don't recognize it any other way. And they WILL play the two of you off of each other if they're unsure of who is the real alpha, lol! mischievous little devils


----------

